# Why do De Rosa persist with this integrated seat post!



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I just don't know why De Rosa persist with this integrated seat pin......its a bloody pain when it comes to sizing. Unfortunately, there is no room for error! Sizing has to be spot on, which is a little difficult when the new King RS is special order only!! :cryin:


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Why?

Marketing.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, its a bloody nightmare! I have been looking at a King RS. However, the top tube is OK at 55 CM, however I ride at 71 CM from middle of the bottom brack to the top of the saddle rail Unfortunately, I can't see a size that will fit me.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Market pressures? So many top end Italian bikes going that way...


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I would like to see extended seat tube design that takes normal seat post and where seat post is sawed (if you want it lighter), not the frame.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

smokva said:


> I would like to see extended seat tube design that takes normal seat post and where seat post is sawed (if you want it lighter), not the frame.


That would make too much sense


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

California L33 said:


> That would make too much sense


Yes, I'm afraid it would


----------

